# Naked



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

Men do you like how you look naked?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Almost, but not quite.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Last three years with my partner has given me love chubbs:









So no, yet she doesn't mind so I just close my eyes and pretend I'm still a stud.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Yes and I keep working at it.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I did when I lost 2 stones some time ago, but I've put it all back on...


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

i do now more than I did in the past, but then along comes the wife to remind me of some physical fault I have


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm 6-2, perfect BMI, very good shape. I like the outdoors and sports, so it all helps. Total exhibitionist.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

To be honest I don't like my face.
Edit: unlike many of the men on this thread, I don't care what my body looks like. I'm not getting past the things i don't like about my face. When I check the mirror on the way to the shower, I'm not often getting past the neck.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll get back on my bike in the spring...


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

For my age, my body is not bad. I'd post a picture but I'm not vain.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

I love the way I look naked and the lights off. J/K. I'm ok with my looks when naked. But the only opinion that counts when asked how I look naked is my wife's.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Nailhead said:


> I love the way I look naked and the lights off. J/K. I'm ok with my looks when naked. But the only opinion that counts when asked how I look naked is my wife's.


Nope. Your opinion of yourself is more valuable than anyone else’s. She may like it but if you don’t, change that.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm coming up on 60 pretty quick, but I'm pretty happy with how I look naked. I'm still pretty active, so that helps. _(and not just a "for my age" happy either)  _


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

For sure. 

last night as the clothes were flying off, wife mentioned she's so lucky to have her very own stripper...then proceeded to molest me.

I do workout a lot still and have always since I was 13. At 47, I look better than I did at 27 and still got a 28 inch waist.


----------



## marriedfor27years (Oct 29, 2009)

i love my body. I am 61 years old and I have a few extra pounds. however when I look in the mirror I like what I see. I have always liked what I see because I like myself.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Depends what angle.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't look good naked. Need to work harder on getting in better shape.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Not really. 

I gained a thin layer of protection (fat) for my abdominals, and lost a bit of my muscle mass all over my body during the quarantine when my gym closed. Still working to get back to pre-quarantine shape. 

And some scars I've gotten over the years. Two on my hands from football, another two from fights with dad. Scars on my legs and feet, also from football. One on my palm from cooking. Few on my knees, also from football. And a bar fight in a rural town in Oklahoma (after a football game, where I shouldn't have taken the other team's offer to go drinking) earned me one on my forearm and a second on my side. And one on my back that was given to me by an Ex. (I think, can't be 100% sure to be honest) 

I'm self-conscious about it.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

How do i look???

like an old guy


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Broken at 20 said:


> Not really.
> 
> I gained a thin layer of protection (fat) for my abdominals, and lost a bit of my muscle mass all over my body during the quarantine when my gym closed. Still working to get back to pre-quarantine shape.
> 
> ...


Remember "Jaws" when Richard Dreyfuss and Robert Shaw were comparing scars? That's the way to approach it. You have bragging rights. Any guy without a scar is a rare bird.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Shoot. I've got seven scars. Two very visible. 

6'3", 178lbs, I'm pretty happy naked. Pretty much walk around naked when just DW and me at home. Still good muscle definition and abs, even at 58.


----------

